# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Proyecto y construcción embalse de San Salvador. Refuerzo del Sistema Ésera-Noguera Ribagorzana

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, vamos con otro nuevo embalse con el que vamos a contar y que, creo, no se hablado de él, o por lo menos, no lo he encontrado por ningún lado en el foro.

*Embalse de San Salvador*

El Embalse de San Salvador proyectado, inunda en el Nivel Máximo Normal (N.M.N. = 298,00 m.s.n.m.), una superficie de más de 1.000 Ha, pertenecientes a los Términos Municipales de Albalate de Cinca donde se encuentra la presa, en la cerrada de Mombrún), Belver de Cinca y Binaced (donde se encuentra la mayor parte del embalse).

Con una capacidad útil de 133 Hm3. permitirá aumentar considerablemente la regulación directa del tramo medio e inferior del Canal de Zaidín y mejorar sensiblemente de forma indirecta, todo el regadío del Canal de Aragón y Cataluña, perteneciente al Sistema Ésera-Noguera Ribagorzana.

El 25 de septiembre de 2.009, veintiún años después de planificar este proyecto y que fue aprobado por mayoría por las Cortes de Aragón, comienzan las obras de este embalse que tienen prevista su finalización en 2.012.

La construcción del embalse San Salvador, incluida en el Pacto del Agua de Aragón, fue acordada por la Comisión de Seguimiento del Pacto del Agua en el año 2004. Se trata de la primera obra de regulación que se realiza en el Canal de Aragón y Cataluña y se integrará junto a otras regulaciones existentes en un gran sistema que hará mejorar la explotación de las superficies regables.

El consejo de administración de Aguas de la Cuenca del Ebro (AcuaEbro) adjudicó las obras del proyecto a la UTE formada por Acciona Infraestructuras, S.A. y Vialex Constructora Aragonesa, S.A. con un presupuesto de 46.208.740 euros y un plazo de ejecución de 39 meses.

El proyecto de San Salvador afectará a los términos municipales de Albalate de Cinca, Belver de Cinca y Binaced, aunque los beneficios de la actuación se extenderán a la totalidad de la zona regable del Canal de Aragón y Cataluña.

Esta infraestructura se emplaza en un área de riego, en la cabecera del arroyo de La Clamor y en las proximidades del tramo medio del Canal de Zaidín, desde donde puedan alimentarse las hectáreas servidas por las acequias de Esplús y Ripoll y por el Canal de Zaidín aguas abajo del punto kilométrico 15,3. Este pantano almacenará los excedentes de invierno y primavera del embalse de Joaquín Costa y serán conducidos a la balsa aprovechando la infraestructura existente: canal principal de Aragón y Cataluña, hasta el partidor de Farnés y Canal de Zaidín hasta el partidor de Esplús.

El almacenamiento llenado se realizará por gravedad, con una obra diseñada, en la cola del futuro embalse y próxima al partidor de Esplús, en el punto kilométrico 15,3 del Canal de Zaidín. Junto con la presa principal que tendrá una longitud total de 683,63 metros, se construirán dos diques laterales y un dique de protección del Canal de Zaidín, en el costado izquierdo del embalse, entre el punto kilométrico 15,3 y el punto kilométrico 22,65.

Desde el Canal de Zaidín se construirá una toma lateral para la alimentación del embalse, aguas arriba del partidor de la acequia de Esplús. Además, se plantea una estructura para la toma por gravedad desde el embalse hasta el Canal, con una estación de bombeo que permita llevar los caudales y con un rebombeo que los pueda transportar hasta la acequia de Esplús.

Fuente: http://www.embalsesansalvador.es/

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Objetivo*

El sistema hidrológico denominado Ésera-Noguera Ribagorzana conecta las cuencas de los ríos Ésera y Noguera Ribagorzana a través de la infraestructura hidráulica del sistema de riegos del Canal de Aragón y Cataluña, que permite transferir caudales de forma unidireccional (de la cuenca del Ésera a la del Noguera Ribagorzana), para atender a las demandas de abastecimiento, riego e hidroeléctricas.

El Canal de Aragón y Cataluña tiene una longitud de 124 km y un caudal concesional en origen de 36 m3/s, con toma en el Embalse de Barasona o de Joaquín Costa (Río Ésera). Cuando lleva recorridos 80 km, a la altura de Coll de Foix, recibe las aguas del río Noguera Ribagorzana procedentes del Embalse de Santa Ana, a través del Canal de Enlance de 6 km de longitud y 26 m3/s de capacidad de transporte.


Fuente imagen: http://www.depurbaix.com/imagenes/fi...r/image001.gif

Las aguas transportadas por el canal principal se distribuyen a la zona regable a través de una red de canales y acequias, entre las que cabe destacar el Canal de Zaidín de 15 m3/s de caudal en origen. Además de este canal hay un conjunto de acequias, que toman del canal principal, con capacidades en origen comprendidas entre 1 y 2 m3/s; entre ellas están: San Sebastián, Oriols de la Mola, Magdalena, Alguaire, Alpicat, Almacellas, Valmatra, Moreal y Sosés. La superficie de riego concesional asciende a 104.850 ha con una dotación objetivo anual, cuantificada en el vigente Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Ebro, de 8.238 m3/ha.

La demanda de riego se sirve por el Canal de Aragón y Cataluña (C.A.C.), con una superficie regable actual de 98.402 ha, de las cuales 53.725 ha están situadas en la Zona Alta, comprendida entre el embalse de Barasona y el Canal de Enlace (antes de Coll de Foix) y las restantes 44.677 ha están situadas en la Zona Baja, comprendida entre Coll de Foix y su desagüe en la Clamor Amarga.

Estas 98.402 ha en riego lo convierten, en cuanto a superficie, en la segunda zona regable en orden de importancia de la cuenca del Ebro y en consecuencia en una de las mayores de todo el Estado Español.

La Zona Baja no presenta problemas de suministro ya que las demandas pueden atenderse con las actuales regulaciones tanto en el Ésera (embalse de Barasona) como en el Noguera Ribagorzana (embalses de Escales, Canelles y Santa Ana). No sucede igual con la Zona Alta que, actualmente, sólo cuenta con la regulación de las aportaciones del Ésera en el embalse de Barasona o Joaquín Costa. 

Este embalse de sólo 84,6 hm3 de capacidad útil, frente a una aportación media 775 hm3/año, vierte agua prácticamente todas las primaveras, mientras que al final de la campaña de riego se encuentra vacío, casi todos los años, habiendo aportado a la Zona Alta una dotación anual de 5.304 m3/ha, muy lejos de la objetivo (8.238 m3/ha), establecida en el Plan de Cuenca.

El objetivo de la presente actuación es la creación de un embalse (San Salvador), en la cabecera del valle de La Clamor, de 123,50 hm3 de capacidad útil, dentro de la actual área regable de la Zona Alta, en las proximidades del Canal del Zaidín, que permitirá la regulación y almacenamiento de caudales de invierno del río Ésera, durante los meses de octubre a marzo, aproximadamente, lo que posibilitará la mejora y modernización de las 104.850 ha concesionales del Sistema, servidas por el Canal de Aragón y Cataluña.

El embalse atenderá directamente la demanda de unas 22.400 ha (el 75% de las 31.000 ha totales dependientes del Canal del Zaidín), que corresponde a la superficie atendida por las Acequias de Esplús (6.590 ha), Ripoll (3.087 ha) y las 12.750 ha del Canal del Zaidín, regadas aguas abajo del partidor de Esplús.
La incorporación del embalse de San Salvador al Sistema Ésera-Noguera Ribagorzana, permitirá mejorar la dotación de riego del Canal de Aragón y Cataluña, desde la actual, antes citada, de 5.304 m3/ha hasta 6.800 m3/ha, lo que supone una mejora de unos 1.500 m3/ha equivalente a un 28,3% de la actual). El volumen anual servido al Sistema pasará de los 529 hm3/año actuales a unos 662 hm3/año, lo que supone, aproximadamente, un 25% más del suministro actual.

La actuación, basada en el establecimiento de un gran embalse regulador en el centro del área de regadío del Canal del Zaidín, permitirá un mejor aprovechamiento de los recursos hídricos y un uso más racional y eficiente del agua, condición necesaria para la mejora de las producciones y estabilidad de las cosechas de la zona, facilitando además una mayor diversificación de los cultivos.

*Presa y embalse de San Salvador*

Descripción de la obras

Las obras que comprende el presente Proyecto son las siguientes:

PRESA PRINCIPAL
DIQUES LATERALES DERECHO E IZQUIERDO
DIQUE DE PROTECCIÓN DEL CANAL DEL ZAIDÍN
OBRA DE ALIMENTACIÓN DEL EMBALSE
TOMA POR GRAVEDAD DEL EMBALSE
ESTACIÓN DE BOMBEO Nº1
REBOMBEO A LA ACEQUIA DE ESPLÚS
ESTACIÓN DE BOMBEO Nº2
EDIFICIO DE VIGILANCIA
INSTALACIONES ELÉCTRICAS
CAMINOS DE ACCESO Y DE SERVICIO DE LA PRESA
OBRAS COMPLEMENTARIAS


Fuente imagen: http://www.depurbaix.com/imagenes/fi...s/image004.jpg

DENOMINACIÓN	OBSERVACIONES
PP-1	Estribo derecho. Perfil P-2
PP-2	Cauce. Conexión ortogonal con eje de desagües de fondo
PP-3	Estribo izquierdo. Conexión con dique lateral izquierdo (Perfil P-14)

La longitud de la presa entre los puntos extremos PP-1 (estribo derecho) y PP-3 (estribo izquierdo) es de 665,91 m. La conexión de la presa con el Dique lateral derecho, se produce en el Perfil P-1, situado a 17,72 m del Perfil P-2. La longitud total de la Presa Principal es de 683,63 m.

La sección tipo de la Presa Principal es de materiales sueltos, de tipo zonificado, disponiendo en la zona central del núcleo suelos impermeables del vaso del embalse y en los espaldones de aguas arriba y de aguas abajo rellenos gravitacionales, tipo suelos granulares, de las terrazas próximas de ambas laderas. Además se disponen filtros granulares, entre el núcleo y ambos espaldones, y escollera de protección en el paramento de aguas arriba.


Fuente imagen: http://www.depurbaix.com/imagenes/fi...s/image006.jpg

La geometría transversal correspondiente a la sección tipo, es la siguiente:

*A) Geometría exterior* 

Sección trapecial, con 8,00 m de ancho de coronación de la presa, a la cota 301,00 m.s.n.m., y taludes 2,0H:1V, aguas arriba, y 2,5H:1V, aguas abajo, disponiendo en el paramento de aguas abajo de dos bermas de mantenimiento, de 5,00 m de ancho, a las cotas 280,00 y 260,00 m.s.n.m.. La altura máxima de la presa es de 46,00 m, sobre el terreno natural, y de 51,00 m sobre la cimentación del núcleo, situada a la cota 250,00 m.s.n.m., en el fondo del valle.

*B) Geometría interior*

*- Núcleo (Zona 1).* Central y simétrico, con 3,00 m de ancho a la cota 300,00 m.s.n.m. de coronación y taludes 0,25H:1V, en los dos planos de contacto con los filtros. El núcleo penetra una profundidad variable (3,00 - 5,00 m) bajo la cota del techo del sustrato terciario configurando un dentellón de dimensiones generosas. En la sección máxima de presa, la cota de cimentación del núcleo es la 250,00 m.s.n.m. y el ancho del dentellón del núcleo es de 28,00 m. 

*- Filtro-transición de aguas arriba (Zona 3A)*. Se extiende adosado al talud de aguas arriba del núcleo, con 3,00 m de ancho (medido horizontalmente), desde la cota de cimentación del núcleo hasta la cota 297,70 m.s.n.m.. Por encima de esta cota su espesor varía linealmente hasta 1,50 m, a la cota 300,00 m.s.n.m. (coronación del núcleo).

*- Filtro-transición de aguas abajo (Zonas 3B y 3C)*. Se extiende adosado al talud de aguas abajo del núcleo, con un ancho de 3,00 m (medido horizontalmente), desde la cota de cimentación del núcleo hasta la cota 297,70 m.s.n.m.. Por encima de esta cota su espesor varía linealmente hasta 1,00 m, a la cota 300,50 m.s.n.m., cubriendo el núcleo con 0,50 m de espesor.

Se remata en su pie de aguas abajo según un manto horizontal de 10,00 m de ancho y 2,00 m de espesor (en la zona de laderas) sobre el fondo del dentellón del núcleo. En la parte central de la presa (entre Perfiles P-5A y P-9A) este manto horizontal se extiende, bajo todo el espaldón de aguas abajo, hasta enlazar con el tacón drenante del pie de aguas abajo de la presa.


Fuente imagen: http://www.depurbaix.com/imagenes/fi...s/image008.jpg

*- Espaldón de aguas arriba (Zona 2A).* Delimitado por el filtro-transición de aguas arriba (Zona 3A), la escollera de protección (Zona 5) y la línea de cimentación del espaldón. Se rellenará con suelos granulares seleccionados de las terrazas de ambas laderas.

*- Espaldón de aguas abajo, manto exterior (Zona 2B1).* Constituye la zona exterior del espaldón, con un espesor mínimo aproximado de 15,00 m. Se encuentra delimitado por el manto vegetal del paramento de aguas abajo (Zona 6), el filtro de aguas abajo (Zona 3B) y la línea de cimentación del espaldón (zona de laderas) o el tacón drenante (zona del valle). Se rellenará con suelos granulares seleccionados de las terrazas de ambas laderas.

*- Espaldón de aguas abajo, manto interior (Zona 2B2).* Constituye la zona interior del espaldón. Se encuentra delimitado por el filtro de aguas abajo del núcleo (Zona 3B), el manto horizontal del filtro (Zona 2C) y la zona exterior 2B1 del espaldón de aguas abajo. Se rellenará con suelos granulares sin seleccionar de las terrazas de ambas laderas.

*- Tacón drenante (Zona 2C).* Sección trapecial de 5,00 m de ancho en coronación (260,00 m.s.n.m.) y taludes 2,5H:1V. Tiene una altura máxima de 10,00 m. Se dispondrán suelos granulares permeables.

*- Protección del paramento de aguas arriba (Zona 5).* Configura un manto inclinado sobre el talud de aguas arriba, con un espesor de 3,00 m, medido horizontalmente. Se dispondrá escollera de 1,00 m de tamaño medio.

*- Protección del paramento de aguas abajo (Zona 6).* Configura un manto inclinado sobre el talud de aguas abajo, entre la cota de coronación de la presa y la cota de coronación del tacón drenante (260,00 m.s.n.m.). Se dispondrá un manto de tierra vegetal con un espesor de 1,00 m, medido horizontalmente.

*C) Coronación de la presa* 

Tiene un ancho de 8,00 m y dispone de una calzada central de 5,00 m, con firme granular de 50 cm y doble tratamiento superficial, y dos aceras laterales de hormigón de 1,50 m de ancho.

*Desagües de fondo* 

Los desagües de fondo se alojan en una galería situada en el fondo de valle, en la margen izquierda del arroyo de La Clamor, coincidiendo con el Perfil P-8 de la Presa Principal. El eje de la galería de los desagës de fondo se encuentra situado en una alineación perpendicular al eje de la Presa Principal (definido por los puntos de replanteo PP-1 y PP-3) y pasando por el punto de replanteo PP-2.

En el interior de la galería se han dispuesto dos tuberías de diámetro interior 1.800 mm que constituyen los dos desagües de fondo del embalse. Las dos tuberías descargan en un cuenco amortiguador de los desagües de fondo, el cuál entrega sus caudales al arroyo de La Clamor. El desagüe de fondo derecho dispone de un ramal de diámetro 1.000 mm para futuras tomas de riego de la zona baja del valle. 

Se pueden diferenciar los siguientes elementos (relacionados de aguas arriba hacia aguas abajo):

*Estructura de rejas:* Localizada a 111,90 m aguas arriba del eje de la Presa Principal (punto de replanteo PP-2) consta de la estructura de rejas propiamente dicha, de planta hexagonal, con umbral a la cota 263,00 m.s.n.m. y cota superior de la estructura a la cota 267,00 m.s.n.m., el embudo de aducción con diámetro máximo de 6,00 m y mínimo de 4,00 m, en transición semi-elíptica de 4,00 m de longitud, en la alimentación, a redondo-cuadrado, también de 4,00 m de longitud, con una altura total del conducto vertical de aducción de 9,00 m, y el bloque de cimentación, con galería de descarga en su interior, de dimensiones 13,00 m de longitud, 8,00 m de anchura y 8,00 m de altura, que aloja en su interior una galería cuadrada de 6 x 6 m2 y 12,00 m de longitud, que constituye el primer tramo de la galería horizontal de los desagües de fondo, con solera a la cota 248,00 m.s.n.m.. 

*Galería: Tramo 1:* Se desarrolla entre el bloque de cimentación de la estructura de rejas y el bloque de aducción de la cámara de compuertas. Tiene una longitud de 72,00 m y está estructurada en 6 bloques, con juntas transversales espaciadas a 12,00 m. Interiormente la galería tiene sección circular de diámetro 6,00 m (con rasante horizontal a la cota 248,00 m.s.n.m.) alojada en un bloque de hormigón con espesor mínimo de 1,00 m. Este tramo de galería funciona en carga y discurre bajo el espaldón de aguas arriba. 

*Cámara de compuertas:* El eje de la cámara de compuertas se sitúa a 25,70 m aguas arriba del eje de la Presa Principal (punto de replanteo PP-2) y consta de un módulo de aducción, de 12,00 m de longitud con sección en herradura (con hastiales verticales) de 6 x 6 m2, en los 7,00 m finales, en la que se alojan las aducciones de los dos desagües de fondo, de sección rectangular de 1,60 x 1,80 m, con abocinamiento semi-elíptico, la cámara de compuertas propiamente dicha, constituida por un bloque de hormigón de 14,40 m de longitud y altura total de 14,50 m, en cuyo interior se abre una cámara (con el piso a la cota 252,70), de 10,00 m de longitud, 8,00 m de ancho y 6,50 m de altura, que aloja los dobles juegos de compuertas rectangulares, tipo Bureau, de 1,60 x 1,80 m, en cada conducto, con sus correspondientes sistemas de by-pass y ventosas de aducción/expulsión de aire, y el bloque de transición, de longitud 7,50 m, que resuelve la transición entre la sección de la cámara, de 8,00 x 6,50 m (con el piso a la cota 252,70 m.s.n.m.) y la sección en herradura de la galería de 6,00 x 6,00 m (con el piso a la cota 251,25 m.s.n.m.); en su tramo final, los conductos de 1,80 m de diámetro de los desagües de fondo dejan de estar hormigonados y se resuelven con tuberías exentas, de hormigón armado con camisa de chapa.

*Galería: Tramo 2:* Se desarrolla entre el bloque de transición de la cámara de compuertas y el pie de aguas abajo de la presa. Tiene una longitud de 150,00 m y está estructurada en 12 bloques de 12,00 m de longitud y un bloque final de 6,00 m de longitud, con juntas transversales espaciadas a 12,00 m. La galería tiene sección circular de diámetro 6,00 m (con rasante horizontal a la cota 247,70 m.s.n.m.) alojada en un bloque de hormigón con espesor mínimo de 1,00 m. En su interior se alojan las dos tuberías de 1.800 mm de diámetro de los desagües de fondo, dispuestas exentas con sus ejes separados 3,00 m, sobre las que discurre una pasarela metálica que resuelve el acceso peatonal a la cámara de compuertas. Este tramo de galería es totalmente visitable y discurre bajo el núcleo y bajo el espaldón de aguas abajo de la presa. 

*Obra de salida:* Comprende la obra, de 14,87 m de longitud, que enlaza la sección final de la galería del tramo 2 con la sección inicial de la cámara de válvulas. Consiste en un bloque de hormigón de 3,00 m de espesor que aloja el trazado en planta de los desagües de fondo, cuya separación entre ejes varía desde los 3,00 m (en la sección de la galería) hasta 6,00 m (en la sección de la cámara de válvulas). La tubería derecha de los desagües de fondo dispone de un ramal de 1.000 mm de diámetro (controlado por una válvula mariposa) para futuras conexiones de tomas de riego. 

*Caseta de válvulas:* De dimensiones interiores en planta 12,00 x 15,00 m, en ella se alojan las válvulas de regulación y las válvulas de seguridad de los desagües de fondo. En su interior se pueden diferenciar tres niveles: Un nivel superior, con el piso a la cota 252,65 m.s.n.m., desde el que se manejan las válvulas de seguridad (válvulas de compuerta de asiento plano); un nivel intermedio, con el piso a la cota 251,50 m.s.n.m., que aloja el pupitre de mando de las válvulas de regulación (válvulas cónicas tipo Howell-Bunger sumergidas); y un nivel inferior, con el piso a la cota 247,70 m.s.n.m., que configura dos amplios fosos que alojan dos válvulas de regulación tipo Howell-Bunger. El acceso al interior de la caseta de válvulas se efectúa por el nivel intermedio desde la plataforma de servicio del pie de presa (cota 251,00 m.s.n.m.). Todas las válvulas tienen diámetro nominal 1.800 mm y van situadas sobre los dos conductos de los desagües de fondo, con sus correspondientes sistemas de by-pass, ventosas y dispositivos de aducción de aire. El eje de todas estas válvulas y conductos se encuentra a la cota 250,00 m.s.n.m., descargando de forma sumergida en el cuenco amortiguador. 

*Cuenco amortiguador:* El cuenco amortiguador de los desagües de fondo es de planta rectangular, con dimensiones interiores de 45,00 m de longitud y 15,00 m de anchura. La altura del cuenco es de 11,00 m, con la solera a la cota 245,00 m.s.n.m.. La salida se produce hacia el arroyo de La Clamor, mediante un canal rectangular de 100,00 x 3,00 m y rasante a la cota 252,00 m.s.n.m.

*Aliviadero* 

Se sitúa en el estribo derecho de la Presa Principal. En planta constituye una alineación recta definida por los puntos de replanteo AL-1 (cruce con el eje del Dique Lateral Derecho) y AL-2 (final del cuenco), con un trazado esviado respecto al eje de la Presa Principal y sin interferencias con los rellenos de la misma. Se pueden diferenciar los siguientes elementos:

*Vertedero:* Situado sobre la terraza alta del Dique Lateral Derecho consta de un azud, de 8,00 m de ancho con el umbral a la cota 298,00 m.s.n.m., y el canal de alimentación en la cota 296,00 m.s.n.m.. El vertedero se diseña para una lámina vertiente de 90 cm de altura máxima, con el Nivel de Avenidas Excepcional (N.A.E.) en la cota 298,90 m.s.n.m.. En planta consta de dos módulos: un primer módulo de 8,50 m de longitud que aloja el vertedero propiamente dicho y un segundo módulo, de 10,00 m de longitud, que completa la transición desde el ancho del vertedero hasta la anchura de 4,00 m del canal de descarga. 

*Canal de descarga:* Con una longitud total de 378,00 m, constituye la obra que enlaza el vertedero con el cuenco amortiguador y consta de los siguientes tramos: Tramo 1, constituido por un canal de 4,00 m de ancho uniforme y pendiente constante del 3,965%, tiene una longitud de 83,10 m y rasante, al final del tramo, en la cota 292,00 m.s.n.m., estando estructurado en 8 módulos: un primer módulo, que resuelve el cruce del aliviadero bajo el Dique Lateral Derecho, de 18,00 m de longitud con sección en marco de 5,00 x 4,00 m, seguidamente seis módulos iguales de 10,00 m de longitud y un último módulo de 5,10 m de longitud; Tramo 2, constituido por un canal uniforme de 4,00 m de ancho y 2,00 m de altura y pendiente constante del 9,459%, tiene una longitud de 74,00 m y la rasante, al final del tramo, se sitúa en la cota 285,00 m.s.n.m.; y Tramo 3, constituido por un canal uniforme de 4,00 m de ancho y 2,00 m de altura y pendiente constante del 16,746%, tiene una longitud de 220,90 m y la rasante, al final del tramo, se sitúa en la cota 248,00 m.s.n.m.. 

*Cuenco amortiguador:* De resalto sencillo, tipo I del Bureau, con la solera a la cota 248,00 m.s.n.m., un ancho de 7,00 m y longitud de 25,00 m (medidos desde el final de la rápida hasta el inicio del canal de descarga al arroyo de La Clamor, cuya solera se sitúa a la cota 250,50 m.s.n.m.). Los muros cajeros son de 5,00 m de altura con su coronación a la cota 253,00 m.s.n.m.. m.. 

*Cauces colectores de los desagües de fondo y del aliviadero* 

Diseñados para conducir los caudales descargados por los cuencos amortiguadores de los desagües de fondo y aliviadero hacia el arroyo de La Clamor.

*Cauce colector de los desagües de fondo:* Constituye el canal de descarga del cuenco amortiguador de los desagües de fondo hacia el arroyo de La Clamor. Tiene una longitud de 450,00 m y una pendiente del 1,55%, para salvar el desnivel de 7,00 m existente entre la cota 252,00 m.s.n.m. (cota del umbral de salida del cuenco) y la cota 245,00 m.s.n.m. (cota del cauce del arroyo de La Clamor). Dispone de una sección trapecial, de 10,00 m de ancho basal y taludes 2,0H:1V, con una altura de 2,50 m. La sección hidráulica va protegida con un manto de escollera de 1,00 m de espesor , con piedra de 60 cm de tamaño medio. 

*Cauce colector del aliviadero:* Constituye el canal de descarga del aliviadero hacia el cauce colector de los desagües de fondo. Tiene una longitud de 150,00 m y una pendiente del 0,30%, para salvar el desnivel de 0,50 m existente entre la cota 250,50 m.s.n.m. (cota del umbral de salida del cuenco) y la cota 250,00 m.s.n.m. (cota de la solera en la sección de enlace con el cauce colector de los desagües de fondo). Dispone de una sección trapecial, de 4,00 m de ancho basal y taludes 2,0H:1V, con una altura de 2,00 m. La sección hidráulica va protegida con un manto de escollera de 0,50 m de espesor , con piedra de 30 cm de tamaño medio.

*DIQUE LATERAL DERECHO*

*Cuerpo de presa*

El Dique Lateral Derecho se desarrolla sobre la terraza de gravas existente en el estribo derecho de la presa (Zona de La Clamor). Tiene planta poligonal de tres tramos con una longitud total entre los puntos extremos PDD-1 y P-1 de 406,00 m.

La sección tipo de este Dique Lateral es de materiales sueltos, de tipo zonificado, disponiendo en la zona central del núcleo suelos impermeables y en los espaldones de aguas arriba y de aguas abajo rellenos gravitacionales, tipo suelos granulares, de las terrazas próximas de ambas laderas. Además se disponen filtros granulares, entre el núcleo y ambos espaldones, y escollera de protección en el paramento de aguas arriba.

La geometría transversal correspondiente a la sección tipo, es la siguiente:

*A) Geometría exterior* 

Sección trapecial, con 8,00 m de ancho de coronación de la presa, a la cota 301,00 m.s.n.m. (coronación del Dique y de la Presa Principal), y taludes 2,0H:1V, aguas arriba, y 2,5H:1V, aguas abajo. La altura máxima del Dique es de 5,00 m, sobre la explanación a la cota 296,00 m.s.n.m., y de 8,00 m sobre la cimentación del núcleo, situado en la cota 293,00 m.s.n.m..

*B) Geometría interior* 

*- Núcleo (Zona 1).* Central y simétrico, con 3,00 m de ancho a la cota 300,00 m.s.n.m. de coronación y taludes 0,25H:1V, en los dos planos de contacto con los filtros. El núcleo penetra una profundidad de 2,00 m bajo la cota estimada del techo del sustrato terciario. En la sección máxima del Dique, el ancho del núcleo es de 6,50 m. 

*- Filtro-transición de aguas arriba (Zona 3A).* Se extiende adosado al talud de aguas arriba del núcleo, con 3,00 m de ancho (medido horizontalmente), desde la cota de cimentación del núcleo hasta la cota 297,70 m.s.n.m.. Por encima de esta cota su espesor varía linealmente hasta 1,50 m, a la cota 300,00 m.s.n.m. (coronación del núcleo).

*- Filtro-dren de aguas abajo (Zonas 3B).* Se extiende adosado al talud de aguas abajo del núcleo, con un ancho de 3,00 m (medido horizontalmente), desde la cota de cimentación del núcleo hasta la cota 297,70 m.s.n.m.. Por encima de esta cota su espesor varía linealmente hasta 1,00 m, a la cota 300,50 m.s.n.m., cubriendo el núcleo con 0,50 m de espesor. Se remata en su pie de aguas abajo según un manto horizontal de 5,00 m de ancho y 2,00 m de espesor sobre el fondo del dentellón del núcleo.


Fuente imagen: http://www.depurbaix.com/imagenes/fi...s/image010.jpg

*- Espaldón de aguas arriba (Zona 2A).* Delimitado por el filtro-transición de aguas arriba (Zona 3A), la escollera de protección (Zona 5) y la línea de cimentación del espaldón. Se rellenará con suelos granulares seleccionados de las terrazas de ambas laderas.

*- Espaldón de aguas abajo (Zona 2B1).* Se encuentra delimitado por el manto vegetal del paramento de aguas abajo (Zona 6), el filtro de aguas abajo (Zona 3B) y la línea de cimentación del espaldón. Se rellenará con suelos granulares seleccionados de las terrazas de ambas laderas.

*- Protección del paramento de aguas arriba (Zona 5).* Configura un manto inclinado sobre el talud de aguas arriba, con un espesor de 3,00 m, medido horizontalmente. Se dispondrá escollera de 1,00 m de tamaño medio.

*- Protección del paramento de aguas abajo (Zona 6).* Configura un manto inclinado sobre el talud de aguas abajo, entre la cota de coronación del Dique y la cota de coronación del tacón drenante (260,00 m.s.n.m.). Se dispondrá un manto de tierra vegetal con un espesor de 1,00 m, medido horizontalmente.

*C) Coronación de la presa* 

Tiene un ancho de 8,00 m y dispone de una calzada central de 5,00 m, con firme granular de 50 cm y doble tratamiento superficial, y dos aceras laterales de hormigón de 1,50 m de ancho.

*DIQUE LATERAL IZQUIERDO* 

*Cuerpo de presa* 

El Dique Lateral Izquierdo se desarrolla sobre la terraza de gravas existente en el estribo izquierdo de la presa (Zona de Las Lecineras). Tiene planta poligonal de tres tramos con una longitud total entre los puntos extremos P-14 y PDI-9 de 905,00 m.

La sección tipo de este Dique Lateral es de materiales sueltos, de tipo zonificado, disponiendo en la zona central del núcleo suelos impermeables y en los espaldones de aguas arriba y de aguas abajo rellenos gravitacionales, tipo suelos granulares, de las terrazas próximas de ambas laderas. Además se disponen filtros granulares, entre el núcleo y ambos espaldones, y escollera de protección en el paramento de aguas arriba.

La geometría transversal correspondiente a la sección tipo, es la siguiente:

*A) Geometría exterior*

Sección trapecial, con 8,00 m de ancho de coronación de la presa, a la cota 301,00 m.s.n.m. (coronación del Dique y de la Presa Principal), y taludes 2,0H:1V, aguas arriba, y 2,5H:1V, aguas abajo. La altura máxima del Dique es de 9,00 m, sobre la explanación a la cota 292,00 m.s.n.m., y de 13,00 m sobre la cimentación del núcleo, situada en la cota 288,00 m.s.n.m..

*B) Geometría interior*

*- Núcleo (Zona 1).* Central y simétrico, con 3,00 m de ancho a la cota 300,00 m.s.n.m. de coronación y taludes 0,25H:1V, en los dos planos de contacto con los filtros. El núcleo penetra una profundidad de 2,00 m bajo la cota estimada del techo del sustrato terciario. En la sección máxima del Dique, el ancho del núcleo es de 9,00 m. 

*- Filtro-transición de aguas arriba (Zona 3A).* Se extiende adosado al talud de aguas arriba del núcleo, con 3,00 m de ancho (medido horizontalmente), desde la cota de cimentación del núcleo hasta la cota 297,70 m.s.n.m.. Por encima de esta cota su espesor varía linealmente hasta 1,50 m, a la cota 300,00 m.s.n.m. (coronación del núcleo).


Fuente imagen: http://www.depurbaix.com/imagenes/fi...s/image012.jpg

*Filtro-dren de aguas abajo (Zonas 3B).* Se extiende adosado al talud de aguas abajo del núcleo, con un ancho de 3,00 m (medido horizontalmente), desde la cota de cimentación del núcleo hasta la cota 297,70 m.s.n.m.. Por encima de esta cota su espesor varía linealmente hasta 1,00 m, a la cota 300,50 m.s.n.m., cubriendo el núcleo con 0,50 m de espesor. Se remata en su pie de aguas abajo según un manto horizontal de 5,00 m de ancho y 2,00 m de espesor sobre el fondo del dentellón del núcleo.

*- Espaldón de aguas arriba (Zona 2A)*. Delimitado por el filtro-transición de aguas arriba (Zona 3A), la escollera de protección (Zona 5) y la línea de cimentación del espaldón. Se rellenará con suelos granulares seleccionados de las terrazas de ambas laderas.

*- Espaldón de aguas abajo (Zona 2B1).* Se encuentra delimitado por el manto vegetal del paramento de aguas abajo (Zona 6), el filtro de aguas abajo (Zona 3B) y la línea de cimentación del espaldón. Se rellenará con suelos granulares seleccionados de las terrazas de ambas laderas.

*- Protección del paramento de aguas arriba (Zona 5).* Configura un manto inclinado sobre el talud de aguas arriba, con un espesor de 3,00 m, medido horizontalmente. Se dispondrá escollera de 1,00 m de tamaño medio.
*- Protección del paramento de aguas abajo (Zona 6).* Configura un manto inclinado sobre el talud de aguas abajo, entre la cota de coronación del Dique y la cota de coronación del tacón drenante (260,00 m.s.n.m.). Se dispondrá un manto de tierra vegetal con un espesor de 1,00 m, medido horizontalmente.

*C) Coronación de la presa*

Tiene un ancho de 8,00 m y dispone de una calzada central de 5,00 m, con firme granular de 50 cm y doble tratamiento superficial, y dos aceras laterales de hormigón de 1,50 m de ancho.

*DIQUE DE PROTECCIÓN DEL CANAL DEL ZAIDÍN*

El Dique de protección del Canal del Zaidín, se desarrolla por el costado izquierdo del embalse y discurre con un trazado paralelo al Canal del Zaidín, entre el P.K. 16,00 (próximo al partidor de la acequia de Esplús) y el P.K. 22,65 (próximo al túnel del Fondo de San Salvador). Tiene una longitud total de 6.650 m.

Este Dique permite proteger el Canal del Zaidín, de N.M.N. a la cota 298,00 m.s.n.m., del futuro embalse de San Salvador, en todo el tramo en el cuál la rasante desciende desde la cota 297,30 m.s.n.m. (partidor de la acequia de Esplús) hasta la cota 294,20 m.s.n.m. (portal de entrada al túnel del Fondo de San Salvador.


Fuente imagen: http://www.depurbaix.com/imagenes/fi...s/image014.jpg

La sección transversal del Dique de Protección es trapecial, con 3,00 m de ancho en la cota 300,00 m.s.n.m. y taludes 2,0H:1V, en ambos paramentos. Internamente dispone un núcleo centrado y simétrico (de suelos impermeables), con 3,00 m de ancho en la cota 299,00 m.s.n.m. de coronación del núcleo y taludes 0,5H:1V, en los dos planos de contacto con los espaldones. El núcleo tendrá la profundidad necesaria para penetrar un mínimo de 0,50 m, bajo el techo del sustrato terciario. En los espaldones se disponen suelos granulares seleccionados, procedentes de las terrazas próximas de ambas laderas de la Presa Principal. En la coronación del Dique se dispone un camino de servicio de 3,00 m de ancho, a base de zahorras naturales con 30 cm de espesor.

*OBRA DE ALIMENTACIÓN DEL EMBALSE* 

Consiste en una toma lateral en el Canal del Zaidín para alimentación del futuro embalse de San Salvador. La obra se ubica aproximadamente en el P.K. 15,30 del Canal del Zaidín, inmediatamente aguas arriba del Partidor de la Acequia de Esplús. La obra incluye los siguientes equipos de regulación automática (sin necesidad de suministro de energía exterior):

- Compuerta de nivel constante aguas arriba, en la toma lateral hacia el embalse de San Salvador.
- Almenaras modulables, en el Canal del Zaidín, inmediatamente aguas abajo del Partidor de la Acequia de Esplús.
- Compuerta plana en la toma de la Acequia de Esplús.


Fuente imagen: http://www.depurbaix.com/imagenes/fi...s/image016.jpg

*TOMA POR GRAVEDAD DEL EMBALSE*

Consiste en una estructura de hormigón, ubicada aproximadamente en el P.K. 22,60 del Canal del Zaidín inmediatamente aguas arriba del portal de entrada del Fondo de San Salvador, que aloja la toma por gravedad del futuro embalse al Canal del Zaidín. Esta toma permite explotar por gravedad el embalse entre su nivel máximo 298,00 m.s.n.m. (N.M.N.) y las cotas mínimas 296,00 y 294,20 m.s.n.m. (según caudales). La obra incluye los siguientes equipos de regulación automática (sin necesidad de suministro de energía exterior):


Fuente imagen: http://www.depurbaix.com/imagenes/fi...s/image018.jpg

- Compuerta de nivel constante aguas abajo, alojada en la estructura de toma emplazada en el embalse que descarga al Canal del Zaidín, mediante un canal auxiliar.

- Almenaras modulables, en el Canal del Zaidín, inmediatamente aguas arriba del portal del túnel.

*ESTACIÓN DE BOMBEO Nº1* 

La Toma por gravedad del embalse permite explotar la franja del embalse 298,00/296,00 m.s.n.m. de forma regulada (con compuerta automática) y la franja 296,00/294,20 m.s.n.m. de forma controlada (con la compuerta wagon). Por debajo de las cotas 296,00 ó 294,20 m.s.n.m., la Toma por gravedad no es operativa y se requiere una Estación de Bombeo que permita extraer los volúmenes del embalse hasta su nivel mínimo de explotación, establecido a la cota 274,00 m.s.n.m..

La Estación de Bombeo Nº1 se sitúa en la ladera izquierda del embalse en las proximidades del P.K. 20,50 del Canal del Zaidín (cota de rasante aproximada la 294,80 m.s.n.m.). La Estación consiste en un pozo circular de 22,50 m de diámetro interior en el que se alojan 8 grupos motobomba verticales sumergibles, de caudal nominal 1.600 l/s, altura manométrica de 16,00 m y potencia nominal 450 kW, con edificio superior (sobre la losa de servicio de la Estación) donde se encuentran los equipos eléctricos y de mando y control. Las bombas descargan en un depósito (situado debajo de la losa de servicio) que desagua al Canal del Zaidín, mediante un canal de enlace. Los niveles de operación de la Estación de Bombeo Nº1 son los siguientes: a) nivel máximo = 295,00 m.s.n.m. y b) nivel mínimo = 274,00 m.s.n.m..

*REBOMBEO A LA ACEQUIA DE ESPLÚS*

Para conducir los caudales bombeados por la Estación de Bombeo Nº1 hasta la Acequia de Esplús, se requiere un "rebombeo" que salve el desnivel de 2,60 m existente entre el Canal del Zaidín, entre el P.K. 20,50 (cota de solera a la 294,70 m.s.n.m.) y el P.K. 15,30 (cota de solera a la 297,30 m.s.n.m.), en que se encuentra el Partidor de la Acequia de Esplús. La Estación de rebombeo se sitúa adosada al canal de descarga de la Estación de Bombeo Nº1 y en ella se alojan 3 grupos de bombas hélice verticales sumergibles con motor en seco, de caudal nominal 1.200 l/s, altura manométrica de 5,00 m y potencia nominal 75 kW. Los niveles de operación de la Estación de rebombeo son los siguientes: a) nivel máximo = 299,50 m.s.n.m. y b) nivel mínimo = 295,50 m.s.n.m. (para Q = 0 m3/s) o nivel mínimo = 296,00 m.s.n.m. (para Q = 3,60 m3/s).

*ESTACIÓN DE BOMBEO Nº2* 

El esquema general de explotación del futuro embalse de San Salvador incluye la alimentación de la Acequia de Ripoll desde el embalse. Para ello se dispone la Estación de Bombeo Nº2, situada en la ladera derecha del embalse, en las proximidades del P.K. 7,70 de la Acequia de Ripoll (cota aproximada de la rasante la 298,00 m.s.n.m.). Desde la Estación se abastecerá al tramo bajo de la mencionada Acequia (aguas Abajo de la toma R-7.7).

La Estación consiste en un pozo circular de 6,00 m de diámetro interior en el que se alojan 2 grupos motobomba verticales sumergibles, de caudal nominal 350 l/s, altura manométrica de 20,00 m y potencia nominal 100 kW, con edificio superior (sobre la losa de servicio de la Estación) donde se encuentran los equipos eléctricos y de mando y control. Las bombas descargan en un depósito (situado debajo de la losa de servicio) que desagua a la Acequia de Ripoll, mediante un canal de enlace. Los niveles de operación de la Estación de Bombeo Nº2 son: a) nivel máximo = 298,00 m.s.n.m. y b) nivel mínimo = 284,00 m.s.n.m..

*EDIFICIO DE VIGILANCIA* 

El Edificio de Vigilancia se sitúa en el estribo derecho de la Presa Principal, en la plataforma a la cota 296,00 m.s.n.m.. El edificio se ha proyectado para llevar a cabo las siguientes funciones:

- Alojar las dependencias para la explotación y control de la Presa y Embalse.
- Alojar la sala de mando del Plan de Emergencia de la Presa.
- Alojar el Centro de Transformación de la alimentación eléctrica y el Grupo electrógeno de emergencia.

*INSTALACIONES ELÉCTRICAS*

*Suministro eléctrico a la Estación de Bombeo Nº1 y de Rebombeo a la Acequia de Esplús:* Se proyecta una Línea aérea de Media Tensión, de 25 kV, de 14,5 km de longitud desde Binéfar. El edificio del Centro de Transformación se ubica adosado a la Estación de Bombeo Nº1 y alberga 4 transformadores trifásicos de 1.600 kVA y un grupo electrógeno de 1.275 kVA. Desde el Centro de Transformación se derivan las redes, en baja tensión, para suministro a los grupos motobomba y para iluminación. 

*Suministro eléctrico a la Estación de Bombeo Nº2:* Se proyecta la conexión a una Línea próxima existente de Media Tensión, de 25 kV. El edificio del Centro de Transformación se ubica en la caseta de mando de la Estación de Bombeo Nº2 y los transformadores trifásicos con una potencia total de 400 kVA. Desde el Centro de Transformación se derivan las redes, en baja tensión, para suministro a los grupos motobomba y para iluminación. 

*Suministro eléctrico a la Presa y Desagües de fondo:* Se proyecta una Línea aérea de Media Tensión, de 25 kV, de 3,5 km de longitud desde la línea actual de Alcolea. El edificio del Centro de Transformación se ubica en el Edificio de Vigilancia de la Presa y alberga los transformadores trifásicos con una potencia total de 100 kVA y un grupo electrógeno de 50 kVA. Desde el Centro de Transformación se derivan las redes, en baja tensión, para iluminación de la Presa Principal y Diques Laterales y de fuerza e iluminación de los desagües de fondo de la presa. 

*CAMINOS DE ACCESO Y DE SERVICIO DE LA PRESA* 

*Acceso a la presa por la ladera derecha del embalse:* Mediante conexión con la carretera autonómica A-2220 a Binaced, de 4.317 m de longitud, ancho de calzada de 5,00 m y con firme de 30 cm de sub-base, 20 cm de base y doble tratamiento superficial. 

*Acceso a la presa por la ladera izquierda del embalse:* Mediante conexión con la carretera autonómica A-1230 a Esplús, de 3.925 m de longitud, ancho de calzada de 5,00 m y con firme de 30 cm de sub-base, 20 cm de base y doble tratamiento superficial. 

*Camino de servicio de los desagües de fondo:* Ubicado hacia el estribo derecho de la presa, de 776 m de longitud, ancho de calzada de 5,00 m y con firme de 30 cm de sub-base, 20 cm de base y doble tratamiento superficial. 

*OBRAS COMPLEMENTARIAS* 

El proyecto incluye además las siguientes obras complementarias: a) Reposición de servicios afectados: carretera perimetral, camino de servicio de la Acequia de Ripoll, vía pecuaria (Cañada Real a Lleida) y línea eléctrica y b) Obras de corrección ambiental: en préstamos y graveras, en los taludes de la Presa Principal y Diques Laterales, en desmontes y terraplenes de diferentes caminos de acceso y de servicio, en vertederos, en el interior del embalse (islas artificiales), en riberas del futuro embalse y en las áreas ocupadas por las instalaciones del contratista de la obra.

*INVERSIÓN PREVISTA*

90.000.000,00 €

Fuente del proyecto: http://www.depurbaix.com/ficha-actuacion.aspx?id=A.01

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Nota: Si pincháis en las urls que están debajo de cada imagen del mensaje anterior del proyecto, en donde pone: "Fuente imagen", podéis ver las imágenes a tamaño completo y leer todos los planos* 

En esta página, http://www.embalsesansalvador.es/, se pueden visualizar multitud de imágenes muy buenas del proceso constructivo de la obra  :Smile: 

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias por la información Federico :Smile: 

Un embalse más que podré ir a visitar dentro de un par de años :Big Grin: 

Un abrazo

----------


## REEGE

Muy buena la información de ésta nueva presa, que ya mismo tendremos con agua y en fotos...Ya que parece ser que Sergi la tiene en el punto de mira. Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias a los dos  :Wink:  

Sergi, aquí esperaremos esas fantásticas imágenes que nos traigas dentro de un par de años... pero vamos, que si son de la presa en construcción, tampoco las vamos a dejar atrás... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 




> Muy buena la información de ésta nueva presa, que ya mismo tendremos con agua y en fotos...


Pues la he descubierto de casualidad buscando otra cosa, y cuando lo he visto digo: "quietor!!!  :Big Grin: ", que esto va para el foro  :Wink: 

Un abrazo.

----------


## No Registrado

Muy buenas, caballeros.
Soy el de las fotos y web de San Salvador.
Lo primero es agradeceros vuestros enlaces pero quiero deciros que alojé la web en esa dirección pero después de comprar el dominio "embalsesansalvador.es", he redireccionado a la página principal. Perdón por las molestias pero me interesa que se vea el nombre del dominio.

Ahora en Febrero, haré otra toma. A ver si puedo ir esta próxima semana.
Un saludo y buen fin de semana.

----------


## ben-amar

Buenisima informacion y documentacion, Federico.
Muy buen trabajo. :Smile: 

Se me habia pasado a mi este hilo.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> Muy buenas, caballeros.
> Soy el de las fotos y web de San Salvador.
> Lo primero es agradeceros vuestros enlaces pero quiero deciros que alojé la web en esa dirección pero después de comprar el dominio "embalsesansalvador.es", he redireccionado a la página principal. Perdón por las molestias pero me interesa que se vea el nombre del dominio.
> 
> Ahora en Febrero, haré otra toma. A ver si puedo ir esta próxima semana.
> Un saludo y buen fin de semana.


Muchas gracias por tu trabajo.

Esperamos las fotos impacientes.

En cuanto te lea el autor del hilo, lo modificará y pondrá el nuevo dominio.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Muy buenas, caballeros.
> Soy el de las fotos y web de San Salvador.
> Lo primero es agradeceros vuestros enlaces pero quiero deciros que alojé la web en esa dirección pero después de comprar el dominio "embalsesansalvador.es", he redireccionado a la página principal. Perdón por las molestias pero me interesa que se vea el nombre del dominio.
> 
> Ahora en Febrero, haré otra toma. A ver si puedo ir esta próxima semana.
> Un saludo y buen fin de semana.


Hola  :Smile: 

En primer lugar, muchas gracias por tu trabajo. Para los amantes de este tipo de infraestructuras, es todo un placer poder disponer de todo este material.

Ya he corregido las direcciones, creo que así es como Vd. demanda. Esperaremos impacientes esas nuevas fotografías que a buen seguro, serán preciosas.

Un saludo y gracias por todo  :Wink: 

EDIT: Ben-amar, muchas gracias, pero vamos, que simplemente me he limitado a leer toda la información y a pulsar Ctrl+C en la página de origen y pulsar Ctrl+V aquí jeje  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ben-amar, muchas gracias, pero vamos, que simplemente me he limitado a leer toda la información y a pulsar Ctrl+C en la página de origen y pulsar Ctrl+V aquí jeje


Ya me he dado cuenta, pero el leerlo, valorarlo y traerlo ya supone algo.
Hago extensivas mis felicitaciones al autor del dicho trabajo.
¡¡sobresaliente!!
Muchas gracias tambien a él. :Smile:

----------


## Jesús Ferrer

> ... Muchas gracias tambien a él


No hay de qué.

Buenas tardes.
Os comunico que he puesto las últimas tomas. Están las dos que hago siempre desde los dos lados de la presa y he añadido una tercera de la zona este del embalse, donde está el muro de protección del canal. Una vez terminado, tendrá una longitud superior a 6,5 km.
Esta última foto no la he puesto para ampliar pero se puede ver en formato flash panorámico. Es una foto de 360º (esfera completa).



Os dejo una foto de la isla artificial en el centro del futuro embalse.

Saludos

----------


## ben-amar

> No hay de qué.
> 
> Buenas tardes.
> Os comunico que he puesto las últimas tomas. Están las dos que hago siempre desde los dos lados de la presa y he añadido una tercera de la zona este del embalse, donde está el muro de protección del canal. Una vez terminado, tendrá una longitud superior a 6,5 km.
> Esta última foto no la he puesto para ampliar pero se puede ver en formato flash panorámico. Es una foto de 360º (esfera completa).
> 
> 
> 
> Os dejo una foto de la isla artificial en el centro del futuro embalse.
> ...


Es una foto realmente impresionante, eso, una vez lleno, tiene que ser tremendo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Buenas tardes.
> Os comunico que he puesto las últimas tomas. Están las dos que hago siempre desde los dos lados de la presa y he añadido una tercera de la zona este del embalse, donde está el muro de protección del canal. Una vez terminado, tendrá una longitud superior a 6,5 km.
> Esta última foto no la he puesto para ampliar pero se puede ver en formato flash panorámico. Es una foto de 360º (esfera completa).
> 
> 
> 
> Os dejo una foto de la isla artificial en el centro del futuro embalse.
> 
> Saludos


Muchas gracias Jesús por las imágenes, impresionantes  :Wink:  Poco a poco va tomando forma la presa, gracias por ir haciendo el seguimiento de las obras, ojalá todas las presas hubieran tenido el mismo seguimiento  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Madre mía... en la foto que nos muestras, eso cuando esté inundado de agua, ahí sale un charco de agua bastante bueno  :EEK!: 

Un saludo.

----------


## jlois

Fantástico reportaje , felicitar tanto a Federico por colocarlo aquí como al autor por la espléndida confección del mismo.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## sergi1907

Noticia del viernes en la página de la C.H.E., parece que las obras van a buen ritmo.

Visita técnica a las obras del embalse de San Salvador (Huesca)

Novedades 

El Secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, ha realizado este viernes una visita técnica a las obras del embalse de San Salvador en  Binaced (Huesca), acompañado por el consejero de Agricultura del Gobierno de Aragón, Gonzalo Arguilé, el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE), Rafael Romeo y por los técnicos de la sociedad estatal Aguas de la Cuenca del Ebro (AcuaEbro), responsables de este proyecto.
Durante la visita, Josep Puxeu ha comprobado los avances realizados principalmente en el cuerpo de presa, donde se ha alcanzado ya la cota 263 del embalse, así como el ritmo de ejecución del aliviadero y su cuenco amortiguador, a lo que se unen las labores de instalación de la instrumentación de la presa (piezómetros, inclinómetros) y la fabricación del filtro de drenaje de la presa.
Hasta el momento se ha finalizado la construcción de la cámara de válvulas; la galería de los desagües de fondo; la pantalla de impermeabilización de la presa y se han realizado las excavaciones para el aliviadero, el cuerpo de presa y el canal de restitución del agua al barranco natural aguas abajo de la presa.

Fichero adjunto:  Nota de prensa visita técnica (53 Kb)







http://www.chebro.es/contenido.visua...ontenido=23865

----------


## F. Lázaro

Poco a poco va tomando forma y color. Muchas gracias Sergi por la noticia y las imágenes  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## Jesús Ferrer

Buenas tardes.
Comentaros que he puesto dos panorámicas más y que os invito a verlas.
También quiero deciros que en dos ordenadores en casa, he podido cargar las panorámicas de 20.000 pixels en Firefox pero he tenido problemas con Internet Explorer y Chrome. En casa de un amigo no ha habido problemas, así que me gustaría que comentarais si no podéis verlas para encontrar una solución (espero que solo sea problema mío).
Esto no se si podría ser porque he aumentado la resolución de 72 a 240 pixels por pulgada por si alguien imprime, que tenga una mejor calidad. Si es necesario, las dejaré como las otras.
En todo caso, en formato flash (Punto 1 y 2 del menú), se pueden ver sin problemas.

Un saludo.
http://www.embalsesansalvador.es

----------


## Jesús Ferrer

Me olvidaba de incluir una imagen.

----------


## Luján

> Buenas tardes.
> Comentaros que he puesto dos panorámicas más y que os invito a verlas.
> También quiero deciros que en dos ordenadores en casa, he podido cargar las panorámicas de 20.000 pixels en Firefox pero he tenido problemas con Internet Explorer y Chrome. En casa de un amigo no ha habido problemas, así que me gustaría que comentarais si no podéis verlas para encontrar una solución (espero que solo sea problema mío).
> Esto no se si podría ser porque he aumentado la resolución de 72 a 240 pixels por pulgada por si alguien imprime, que tenga una mejor calidad. Si es necesario, las dejaré como las otras.
> En todo caso, en formato flash (Punto 1 y 2 del menú), se pueden ver sin problemas.
> 
> Un saludo.
> http://www.embalsesansalvador.es


Yo, con firefox 4 en Win-7 las puedo ver, eso sí, tardan la misma vida en cargarse. Posiblemente por eso se te atascaran en el IE.


Impresionantes, por otro lado.

----------


## jesús Ferrer

Hola Luján.
Son pesadas pero no demasiado para su tamaño y tampoco quiero rebajar más para tener un mínimo de calidad.
Tardan un poco (con una conexión de 1 mbps, unos 100 segundos) porque son unos 10 Mb de carga.

Con I.E. la veo cargar a tamaño real pero en el momento que acaba y, normalmente, se adapta al ancho de la pantalla, desaparece y se queda la ventana en blanco.
Chrome muestra la pantalla en blanco todo el rato pero se ve que está descargando.
Me acabo de dar cuenta que aunque la pantalla queda en blanco, en I.E. doy un clic y aparece, no así en Chrome.

----------


## Luján

> Hola Luján.
> Son pesadas pero no demasiado para su tamaño y tampoco quiero rebajar más para tener un mínimo de calidad.
> Tardan un poco (con una conexión de 1 mbps, unos 100 segundos) porque son unos 10 Mb de carga.
> 
> Con I.E. la veo cargar a tamaño real pero en el momento que acaba y, normalmente, se adapta al ancho de la pantalla, desaparece y se queda la ventana en blanco.
> Chrome muestra la pantalla en blanco todo el rato pero se ve que está descargando.


Con lo que me tardaron pensaba que eran más pesadas. La verdad es que no me paré a investigarlo.

----------


## jesusferrer

Buenas noches a todos.
Comentaros que la mejor solución que he encontrado para que las imágenes no den problemas con algunos exploradores, ha sido rebajarlas hasta un máximo de 15.000 pixels, lo que tampoco está mal.

Lo otro es volver a invitaros a ver el desarrollo de la obra de San Salvador en las últimas imágenes que he añadido hoy mismo. Como siempre las encontraréis planas y en formato panorámico que da mejor idea de la vista. Esta es la primera vez que hago una de 360º (desde el punto norte) porque ya se puede ver el aliviadero y las oficinas en construcción.

Se supone que para febrero o marzo deberían haber concluido los trabajos en la presa. Miraremos de hacer otra toma para noviembre y ya casi tocará la siguiente con la presa terminada.

http://www.embalsesansalvador.es

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, poco a poco va tomando forma la presa  :Smile: 

Muchas gracias jesusferrer por las imágenes y la información.

Un saludo.

----------


## jesusferrer

Con un poco de retraso he conseguido acercarme para hacer las dos tomas acostumbradas a la presa. Si os apetece echarles un vistazo, las encontraréis donde siempre http://www.embalsesansalvador.es

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias jesusferrer.

Gracias a ti estamos teniendo el privilegio de poder ver la construcción de un embalse.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Lo dicho por Sergi...
Se agradece mucho ver desde casa el avance en las obras de un embalse. Ya sabes, sigue informando de lo que allí está pasando que se te agradece y mucho.
Un saludo Jesusferrer!!

----------


## ben-amar

Parece que van a buen ritmo las obras. Gracias JesusFerrer  :Smile:

----------


## jesusferrer

Gracias majos.
Es un placer.

----------


## jesusferrer

Os vuelvo a anunciar las últimas fotos de la presa de San Salvador.
El lunes me pasé por allí y esta vez, en lugar de las dos de costumbre, he hecho cuatro. Resulta que desde el punto sur, la presa ya es más alta que la vista y he puesto dos más de esfera completa, desde el centro de la presa, una arriba y otra desde abajo.
La verdad es que no queda mucho trabajo en la presa, los trabajos están bastante avanzados y cumpliendo los plazos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosa la última imagen con todo el espaldón de aguas arriba y la toma de los desagües de fondo.

Viendo la primera imagen, cuando el embalse esté a tope, el charco que deberá haber ahí será tremendo  :EEK!: , esperemos que no tardemos demasiado tiempo en verlo.

Muchas gracias por las fotos Jesús Ferrer, un buen seguimiento le estás haciendo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

A este embalse, por las características de su aportación, lo veremos subir y bajar casi cada año y más de una vez.

----------


## REEGE

> Os vuelvo a anunciar las últimas fotos de la presa de San Salvador.
> El lunes me pasé por allí y esta vez, en lugar de las dos de costumbre, he hecho cuatro. Resulta que desde el punto sur, la presa ya es más alta que la vista y he puesto dos más de esfera completa, desde el centro de la presa, una arriba y otra desde abajo.
> La verdad es que no queda mucho trabajo en la presa, los trabajos están bastante avanzados y cumpliendo los plazos.


Una foto impresionante!! Unas poquitas piedras las que aquí se ven, no?? Y muy pero que muy bien colocadas!!
Ya mismo lo estamos viendo llenito de agua.

----------


## jesusferrer

El charco que se ve es lo que recoge de las 1000 has que se trabajan todavía. Ya nos podemos mojar el tobillo  :Big Grin: 
Pero REEGE, de aquí a que esté hasta arriba ...  me parece que voy a tener que hacer unas cuantas fotos más mientras tanto  :Smile:

----------


## No Registrado

> A este embalse, por las características de su aportación, lo veremos subir y bajar casi cada año y más de una vez.


Sera de nivel constante.

----------


## perdiguera

El amigo no registrado parece que tiene datos que yo desconozco.
Realmente solo conozco la información que se da en los dos primeros mensajes de este hilo, donde se dice hasta la saciedad que el embalse es de regulación que recogerá los sobrantes del Joaquín Costa durante los meses de invierno para poder suministrar de una manera más regular las necesidades de los regantes durante la primavera y el verano.
Si de alguna manera se decide mantenerlo a nivel constante, es decir que lo que entra por la cola sale por la presa, no sé para qué se construye el embalse y aumentar la evaporación, anegar hectáreas y dañar medioambientalmente la zona, sin la obtención de ningún beneficio.
Somos burros pero tanto no creo.
Por lo que ruego al no registrado que indique de alguna manera cómo es posible su afirmación.
Gracias.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El amigo no registrado parece que tiene datos que yo desconozco.
> Realmente solo conozco la información que se da en los dos primeros mensajes de este hilo, donde se dice hasta la saciedad que el embalse es de regulación que recogerá los sobrantes del Joaquín Costa durante los meses de invierno para poder suministrar de una manera más regular las necesidades de los regantes durante la primavera y el verano.
> Si de alguna manera se decide mantenerlo a nivel constante, es decir que lo que entra por la cola sale por la presa, no sé para qué se construye el embalse y aumentar la evaporación, anegar hectáreas y dañar medioambientalmente la zona, sin la obtención de ningún beneficio.
> Somos burros pero tanto no creo.
> Por lo que ruego al no registrado que indique de alguna manera cómo es posible su afirmación.
> Gracias.


Bueno, no conozco precisamente ese embalse y todo el complejo hidráulico sobre el que sitúa, pero viendo el proyecto del mismo y sus características, más que un embalse normal de regulación, será una gigantesca balsa que cumplirá dos funciones: almacenar agua y servir de apoyo al canal. Creo que no te has dado cuenta de lo siguiente:




> Desde el Canal de Zaidín se construirá una toma lateral *para la alimentación del embalse*, aguas arriba del partidor de la acequia de Esplús. Además, se plantea una estructura para la toma por gravedad desde el embalse hasta el Canal, con una estación de bombeo que permita llevar los caudales y con un rebombeo que los pueda transportar hasta la acequia de Esplús.





> *OBRA DE ALIMENTACIÓN DEL EMBALSE* 
> 
> *Consiste en una toma lateral en el Canal del Zaidín para alimentación del futuro embalse de San Salvador.* La obra se ubica aproximadamente en el P.K. 15,30 del Canal del Zaidín, inmediatamente aguas arriba del Partidor de la Acequia de Esplús. La obra incluye los siguientes equipos de regulación automática (sin necesidad de suministro de energía exterior):
> 
> - Compuerta de nivel constante aguas arriba, en la toma lateral hacia el embalse de San Salvador.
> - Almenaras modulables, en el Canal del Zaidín, inmediatamente aguas abajo del Partidor de la Acequia de Esplús.
> - Compuerta plana en la toma de la Acequia de Esplús.
> 
> 
> Fuente imagen: http://www.depurbaix.com/imagenes/fi...s/image016.jpg


Teniendo en cuenta eso, no sólo recogerá los sobrantes del Joaquín Costa durante los meses de invierno, sino que también recibirá agua del Canal de Zaidín para luego verterla posteriormente.

Creo que el no registrado puede llevar razón, y que el embalse, más que un embalse de regulación, sea utilizado a modo de enorme balsa de regulación del canal, entrando en el embalse los excedentes del canal, y soltando agua del embalse hacia el canal cuando la demanda de agua sea mayor o el canal no lleve el caudal suficiente, por lo que durante la campaña de riego, seguramente mantenga un nivel más o menos estable.




> Si de alguna manera se decide mantenerlo a nivel constante, es decir que lo que entra por la cola sale por la presa, no sé para qué se construye el embalse y aumentar la evaporación, anegar hectáreas y dañar medioambientalmente la zona, sin la obtención de ningún beneficio.


No te creas. Si el embalse se utiliza a modo de gran balsa de regulación del canal, el beneficio para la operación del canal es enorme.

Me acuerdo cuando antes no existían las balsas de regulación en el canal que estuve trabajando, y la diferencia cuando se construyeron las balsas era tremenda, con las balsas era mucho más fácil operar el canal y regularlo. La balsa más grande que teníamos era de 0,15 Hm3 y otra de 0,1 Hm3 creo recordar, y pese a ser pequeñas, era un apoyo tremendo. Ahora imagínate una balsa de 100 Hm3 como este embalse, el juego que le da ese embalse al canal de Zaidín es tremendo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Bueno, no conozco precisamente ese embalse y todo el complejo hidráulico sobre el que sitúa, pero viendo el proyecto del mismo y sus características, más que un embalse normal de regulación, será una gigantesca balsa que cumplirá dos funciones: almacenar agua y servir de apoyo al canal. Creo que no te has dado cuenta de lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Teniendo en cuenta eso, no sólo recogerá los sobrantes del Joaquín Costa durante los meses de invierno, sino que también recibirá agua del Canal de Zaidín para luego verterla posteriormente.
> 
> Creo que el no registrado puede llevar razón, y que el embalse, más que un embalse de regulación, sea utilizado a modo de enorme balsa de regulación del canal, entrando en el embalse los excedentes del canal, y soltando agua del embalse hacia el canal cuando la demanda de agua sea mayor o el canal no lleve el caudal suficiente, por lo que durante la campaña de riego, seguramente mantenga un nivel más o menos estable.*
> ...


Creo que en lo que pongo en negrita hay una contradicción en los términos. Me explico:

Si admitimos que mantiene más o menos un nivel constante, ¿cómo va a recoger los sobrantes del Joaquín Costa?¿En dónde los mete?
Si admitimos que recoge los sobrantes del Joaquín Costa y del propio canal es porque le caben y por tanto su nivel será variable.
Si suministra agua al canal, porque este no lleva bastante, y dado que es el propio canal la fuente de suministro para el llenado del embalse, es lógico pensar que bajará de nivel y que luego subirá cuando el canal lleve más agua de la que se solicita.
Por tanto sigo manteniendo lo que más arriba expuse:



> A este embalse, por las características de su aportación, lo veremos subir y bajar casi cada año y más de una vez.


Yo también lo veo como un depósito pero de regulación, como un hiperembalse, que servirá tanto para los excedentes del río, poco regulado para la aportación que tiene como se explica en los dos primeros mensajes del hilo, como para el propio canal aguas abajo del embalse.
¿Cuantas veces bajaban y subían de nivel las balsas del canal donde estuviste trabajando?

----------


## No Registrado

> Creo que el no registrado puede llevar razón, y que el embalse, más que un embalse de regulación, sea utilizado a modo de enorme balsa de regulación del canal, entrando en el embalse los excedentes del canal, y soltando agua del embalse hacia el canal cuando la demanda de agua sea mayor o el canal no lleve el caudal suficiente, por lo que durante la campaña de riego, seguramente mantenga un nivel más o menos estable.


Una persona que hace afirmaciones sensatas y con conocimiento de causa.
Felicidades.

----------


## perdiguera

Lo siento pero me siento aludido.
Veamos
Según lo que indica el primer mensaje del hilo del que copio literalmente 



> "El almacenamiento llenado se realizará por gravedad, con una obra diseñada, en la cola del futuro embalse y próxima al partidor de Esplús, en el punto kilométrico 15,3 del Canal de Zaidín
> 
> Desde el Canal de Zaidín se construirá una toma lateral para la alimentación del embalse, aguas arriba del partidor de la acequia de Esplús. Además, se plantea una estructura para la toma por gravedad desde el embalse hasta el Canal, con una estación de bombeo que permita llevar los caudales y con un rebombeo que los pueda transportar hasta la acequia de Esplús."


Por gravedad quiere decir que el canal está más alto de cota que el embalse para que el agua pueda ir en la dirección canal-embalse.
Es decir que la cota máxima de embalse es más baja que la cota del canal en la toma. Creo que se me entiende.

Supongamos que estamos en el mes de diciembre y no se riega nada. Por el canal va agua hasta el embalse y lo llena hasta la cota máxima de embalse y, como no hay consumo, cuando se está a punto de alcanzar el llenado se detiene el aporte de aguas en el canal. El embalse en este punto está lleno y con el nivel estable.

Llega la época de riegos y el canal mantiene cerrada la compuerta de llenado del embalse, que sigue manteniendo su  nivel máximo estable, porque las necesidades de los regantes son cubiertas con lo que aporta el canal.

Llega un momento en que el caudal que lleva el canal es insuficiente para atender las demandas de los regantes y entonces se abre el desagüe del embalse para completar dicha dotación, con bombeo o sin bombeo, que eso no me queda muy claro en los mensajes iniciales.

Por lo tanto al embalse se le va vaciando en función del exceso de la demanda de los regantes sobre el caudal que lleva el canal por sí solo y si se vacía cambia de nivel, creo que no me equivoco, mejor dicho baja de cota la lámina de agua.

A eso llamo yo variar el nivel, quizá para otros sea mantener el nivel

Supongamos que las necesidades de los regantes siguen siendo mayores que el aporte del canal proviente del embalse de cabecera, Joaquín Costa, y que seguimos disminuyendo el volumen del embalse de San Salvador, hasta digamos un porcentaje de la capacidad total. A ese porcentaje le corresponderá una cota, todos creo que conocemos que cada embalse tiene unas tablas de correlación volumen/cota, y esa cota creo que debe ser menor que la de llenado, que era la que tenía cuando comenzó a desaguar. es decir el nivel varía.

Cuando el canal por sus propios medios vuelva a aportar lo suficiente para satisfacer la demanda y le sobre, entonces abrirán la compuerta de derivación, cerca de la cola, y por gravedad comenzará a llenarse el embalse otra vez, siempre y cuando haya agua suficiente aguas arriba, claro. Con lo que volverá a variar el nivel, claro que para otros eso puede suponer mantener el nivel.

Con esto dejo el tema, se me entienda o no.

----------


## No Registrado

Os dejo este enlace, creo que os puede ser interesante

http://www.cayc.es/index.php/proyect...mayo-2012.html

Saludos.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias por el enlace no registrado :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Cuantas veces bajaban y subían de nivel las balsas del canal donde estuviste trabajando?


Pues las balsas variaban constantemente su nivel diariamente, pero siempre se mantenían con un volumen más o menos estable. La balsa grande, casi siempre solía tener una cota de 9 metros, a lo mejor bajaba a 8 o subía a 10 dependiendo si se sacaba o entraba agua, pero vamos, fuera del rango entre 8 y 10 metros jamás la vi salir de ahí.

En mi caso, te entiendo perfectamente perdiguera, y llevas razón, al igual que también la lleva el no registrado.

Ciertamente, este embalse por sus características variará continuamente su nivel con pequeñas diferencias principalmente debido al canal, pero manteniendo un nivel estable. Para explicarlo mejor, voy a recurrir a una gráfica de un embalse cualquiera sobre la que resalto lo que quiero apuntar a continuación:



Si nos fijamos en el cuadro rojo, vemos como ese embalse en la zona del cuadro rojo varía múltiples veces su volumen pero manteniéndose en un nivel estable. Ésto es a lo que hace referencia el no registrado con lo de nivel estable en el embalse de San Salvador, a veces se entrará agua desde el canal, y otras veces se soltará agua al canal, por lo que habrá constantes variaciones de +/- pero se mantendrá estable entre ciertos porcentajes.

Obviamente, claro que al entrar agua al embalse a través del canal o al soltarla hacia el canal, el embalse variará su volumen, pero durante la campaña de riego se mantendrá estable entre ciertos porcentajes, los que sean, por lo que no veremos grandes diferencias en el embalse a no ser de causas puntuales que lo motiven, como puedan ser grandes lluvias que lo hagan subir bastante, que el Joaquín Costa tenga que desembalsar más agua por cualquier motivo, y un largo etc.

Espero que a sí se entienda mejor.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Os dejo este enlace, creo que os puede ser interesante
> 
> http://www.cayc.es/index.php/proyect...mayo-2012.html
> 
> Saludos.


Muchas gracias por el enlace de las fotos.

Curioso... nunca había visto hasta ahora dos dispositivos de aducción juntos, hasta ahora todas las Bureaus que he visto sólo tenían una ventosa de aducción de aire y su correspondiente válvula de seguridad.

----------


## Luján

F. Lázaro, el adjunto no se ve.

Siguiendo el enlace dice que el archivo adjunto no se encuentra.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> F. Lázaro, el adjunto no se ve.
> 
> Siguiendo el enlace dice que el archivo adjunto no se encuentra.


Pues yo lo estoy viendo perfectamente ahora mismo, y antes como no registrado también lo veía perfectamente.

----------


## Los terrines

Yo tampoco lo veo.

Saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues mira que es raro  :Confused: , yo la estoy viendo perfectamente. La voy a subir otra vez como adjunto y edito el mensaje, a ver si así la podéis ver.

----------


## Los terrines

Ahora se ve perfectamente la imagen en los dos mensajes.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Luján

> Pues yo lo estoy viendo perfectamente ahora mismo, y antes como no registrado también lo veía perfectamente.


Tú la ves porque la tienes guardada en la caché del navegador.

Los navegadores guardan una cierta cantidad de información para no tener que buscarla de nuevo en Internet. Así la navegación se hace algo más fluida.

----------


## No Registrado

Si admitimos que mantiene más o menos un nivel constante, ¿cómo va a recoger los sobrantes del Joaquín Costa?¿En dónde los mete?


Creo que hay que tener en cuenta todo el sistema del Aragon y Cataluña.
El canal no nace en el embalse del Joaquin Costa, si no que vierte al cauce del esera, para ser recojida en el embalse del ciego,
que aqui si nace el canal. El embalse del ciego es el que deriba el agua al canal ó al Rio Cinca ya que se encuentra situado en la desenbocadura del Esera.
Osea que desde el Ciego se distribuye el agua segun convenga a la situacion del sitema del Aragon y Cataluña, aportando ó vertiendo al rio.
No se si me explico bien.

Saludos

----------


## jesusferrer

Después de consultar este tema y respondiendo al usuario no registrado, os comento lo siguiente :

- El canal de Aragón y Cataluña *SI* nace en el embalse Joaquín Costa.
- San Salvador está considerado como una balsa de regulación y su nivel *NO* será constante.
- El Ciego no tiene ningún embalse, sino una minicentral (turbina 12 m3/s).
- Al Ésera llega el agua desde la central de San José (situada más arriba y con una capacidad de turbinaje de 24 m3/s)
- Barasona suelta esos 36 m3
- A partir del 12 de octubre, que acaba la temporada de riegos, ese agua que se vierte al Cinca o Ésera podrá acumularse en San Salvador para después usarla cuando convenga.

Por otro lado, vuelvo a hacerme pesado invitandoos a ver las tomas de esta semana en el sitio de siempre. Saludos veraniegos.

http://www.embalsesansalvador.es

----------


## No Registrado

Lo siento pero informate mejor,
Lo que si es cierto que el agua va de Barasona a la central de San jose, (anteriormente de Hidronitro Española)
De esta vierte al rio y es recojida en el ciego, CABECERA DEL ARAGON Y CATALUÑA.
Y al decir nivel Constante, quiero decir que tendra fluctuaciones claro que si (+- entre 1 y 2 m. en la lamina de agua), pero nunca se quedara sin agua.
Tambien quiero decir, que el sistema de bombeo no utilizara bombeo electrico (busca mas)
Por cierto tu pagina es fantastica, gracias por todas las imagenes.

http://195.55.247.237/saihebro/index.../estacion:C081

----------


## No Registrado

> Lo siento pero informate mejor,
> Lo que si es cierto que el agua va de Barasona a la central de San jose, (anteriormente de Hidronitro Española)
> De esta vierte al rio y es recojida en el ciego, CABECERA DEL ARAGON Y CATALUÑA.
> Y al decir nivel Constante, quiero decir que tendra fluctuaciones claro que si (+- entre 1 y 2 m. en la lamina de agua), pero nunca se quedara sin agua.
> Tambien quiero decir, que el sistema de bombeo no utilizara bombeo electrico (busca mas)
> Por cierto tu pagina es fantastica, gracias por todas las imagenes.
> 
> http://195.55.247.237/saihebro/index.../estacion:C081


http://195.55.247.237/saihebro/index.../estacion:C081

http://195.55.247.237/saihebro/index.../estacion:C081

En estas direcciones podeis ver los datos, mapa del sistema y fotos del "embalse de cabecera del ciego"

----------


## jesusferrer

Hola otra vez y gracias por lo de la web.

La verdad es que te he contestado tan escueto porque no tengo idea del tema pero esos datos me los ha dado una persona bastante metida en estos menesteres.

En este tienes un mapa en el que se puede entender que el canal comienza en el Joaquín Costa (o un poco más abajo). 
http://embalsesansalvador.belver.es/.../red_canal.jpg

Variará bastante más de lo que dices, pero ya me enteraré con exactitud y lo comento aquí.
Saludos.

----------


## jesusferrer

La idea era daros estos datos por cotas pero ya que veo que tarda un poco os comento los datos que se.
Sin bombeo saldrán por el canal 33 hm, lo que supone más o menos una altura de agua de unos 4 m.
Después y cuando esté terminado el proyecto, se podrán sacar otros 70 por la acequia de Esplús, también por su peso.
El resto (entre 10-15 hm), en caso de necesidad, se podrán vaciar por bombeo (la estación de la foto anterior). Así que si todo el proyecto se lleva a cabo, San Salvador puede quedar más seco que los Monegros.
Cuando tenga los datos por cotas me acercaré a ponerlos.

----------


## arnau

Creo que la presa está ya muy avanzada

----------


## Varanya

*La puesta en carga de San Salvador ya está más cerca*




> Acuaebro (Agua de la Cuenca del Ebro) ha celebrado este año el Día Mundial del Agua junto a una de las principales comunidades de regantes de la cuenca del Ebro, la del canal Aragón y Cataluña, con la que actualmente está llevando a cabo una actuación de regulación centrada en el embalse de San Salvador, en Albalate de Cinca.
> 
> Esta obra se encuentra ahora con los preparativos para la realización de la puesta en carga, dentro del proceso para su desarrollo operativo. La presa de San Salvador es una de las principales obras del Pacto del Agua en Aragón y consiste en un proyecto de regulación del sistema de riegos del canal de Aragón y Cataluña que permitirá embalsar 136 hectómetros cúbicos de agua. Este gran depósito, ubicado en el arroyo de la Clamor, permitirá incrementar la dotación de más de 100.000 hectáreas de regadío, con una inversión de 110 millones.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya estamos... ¿más humedal habrá cuando se llene el embalse no?  :Confused: 




> http://www.iagua.es/noticias/biodive...salvador-40665
> 
> *SEO/BirdLife pide la paralización del llenado del embalse de San Salvador*
> *
> SEO/BirdLife ha detectado que el avetoro común, una especie catalogada como en peligro de extinción, inverna allí. También dispone de información sobre otra especie que lo hizo hace años como es el porrón pardo.
> 
> El llenado del embalse supondría incumplir la legislación nacional sobre conservación del Patrimonio Natural y la Biodiversidad.*
> 
>  Durante los últimos años se ha creado un humedal en el fondo del proyectado embalse de San Salvador, donde la vegetación ha crecido proporcionando un hábitat que ha sido seleccionado por varias especies en peligro de extinción, especialmente aves invernantes. Pero podría albergar un hábitat igualmente idóneo para la reproducción de especies de aves amenazadas como la garza imperial, o el propio avetoro común entre muchas otras.
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/infraes...an-invertido-1

02/12/13

*Comienza la primera etapa de llenado del embalse de San Salvador, en el que se han invertido 105 millones de euros*

*La directora general de Aguas de las Cuencas de España, Aránzazu Vallejo, y el Presidente de la Comunidad General de Regantes del Canal de Aragón y Cataluña, José Luis Pérez, han comprobado el proceso de llenado del embalse, que empezó el 4 de noviembre.

Con una capacidad de 136 hm³, el embalse ha requerido una inversión de 105 millones de euros.*

 La Comisión de Seguimiento de las Obras del Embalse de San Salvador, constituida por la sociedad estatal Acuaes, del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, y la Comunidad General de Regantes del Canal de Aragón y Cataluña, se ha reunido para analizar, entre otros temas, la situación de las obras, la planificación de los trabajos pendientes de realizar, la finalización del proceso de implantación del plan de emergencia y el plan de puesta en carga de la presa.

En la reunión han estado presentes la Directora General de Acuaes, Aránzazu Vallejo, y el Presidente de la Comunidad General de Regantes del Canal de Aragón y Cataluña, José Luis Pérez, que han podido comprobar de cerca el proceso de llenado del embalse, iniciado el pasado 4 de noviembre, una vez reunido el Comité responsable de constatar la implantación del plan de Emergencia.

El embalse de San Salvador, ejecutado por el Ministerio a través de Acuaes, ha requerido una inversión total de 105 millones de euros, financiados por el MAGRAMA, a través de la sociedad estatal Acuaes, y por los usuarios.

El primer llenado del embalse se está llevando a cabo lentamente y de una forma programada, según el plan de puesta en carga aprobado por el MAGRAMA.

En concreto, se van a realizar tres escalones de llenado: el primero, de 35 hm³ de volumen, y se extenderá hasta junio del próximo año; el segundo escalón de 75 hm³ adicionales (se desarrollará entre noviembre de 2014 y junio de 2015), seguidos de una descarga a realizar en agosto y septiembre de 2015 de forma que puedan aprovecharse las aguas para atender demandas de riego. Y un tercer escalón, que supondrá el llenado completo (136 hm³ en total) entre noviembre de 2015 y junio de 2016. Completado ese tercer escalón, el embalse de San Salvador entrará en explotación ordinaria.

El embalse atenderá las demandas de 22.400 hectáreas y mejorará la dotación de riego del Canal de Aragón y Cataluña, de los 5.304 m3/ha actuales hasta los 6.800 m3/ha.

La incorporación del embalse de San Salvador al Sistema Ésera-Noguera- Ribagorzana hará que el volumen anual servido pase de los 529 hm3/año a unos 662 hm3/año.
*
Características del embalse*

Con una capacidad de 136 hm³, San Salvador es una presa de materiales sueltos, de sección trapecial, con una altura sobre cimientos de 51 m y un ancho de coronación de 8 m.

El proyecto incluye además la ejecución de dos diques laterales y uno de protección, la obra de alimentación de agua al embalse, así como la estación de bombeo para derivación de caudales al canal de Zaidín y la tubería de suministro por gravedad a la acequia de Esplús.

Esta tubería, incorporada a petición de los regantes como modificación del proyecto inicialmente aprobado, supone una optimización de la explotación del embalse desde el punto de vista energético al permitir suministrar agua de riego por gravedad a 7.000 Has.

El embalse se sumará a las infraestructuras ya existentes y en explotación en el marco del Pacto del Agua de Aragón.

----------


## Jonasino

Por fin¡¡¡¡

----------


## jesusferrer

Buenas tardes a todos. ¡Cuanto tiempo sin entrar por aquí!

Después de no volver al embalse desde el verano pasado, esta semana y aprovechando el buen tiempo, me he dado una vuelta para tomar unas panorámicas.
Tenía pendiente volver desde el llenado en parte de finales del año pasado. Aún no he puesto las fotos en la web y a ver si este fin de semana encuentro unas cuantas horas para ello.
Lo único que os puedo dejar es un vídeo del recorrido por encima de la presa que no aporta mucho, pero ya que entro, no voy a venir sin nada!!

Un cordial saludo desde la provincia de Huesca.

----------

